# Aunicornism thread



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2018)

Y’all have at it.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Y’all have at it.


It is 2 every 8 hours SFD, not 8 every 2hrs.
Come back after you've been able to quit.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2018)

I read a book about unicorns. They are real.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2018)

660griz said:


> I read a book about unicorns. They are real.


That fits the theists meme


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 24, 2018)

660griz said:


> I read a book about unicorns. They are real.



Did it say so in the book?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Did it say so in the book?


Yeah, that is how you know!!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 25, 2018)

So what am I missing ?
Is this just nonsense or do I just not know what unicornism is?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> So what am I missing ?
> Is this just nonsense or do I just not know what unicornism is?


See post #2


----------

